# How to remove glass from frames



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Bought a new glass kit from Auto City. I need to remove the vent widows, door windows and quarter windows from their frames or supports. Door windows are pretty much straightforward, unbolt and bolt new glass in with new rubber. How do the vent windows come out? Do you have to cut them out and glue new ones in? How about quarter glass?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Heres a basic outline/video that will give you a good idea of how to tackle this;


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Heres a basic outline/video that will give you a good idea of how to tackle this;


Thanks, that is just what I wanted to know. Now I need to know how to do the same thing to the quarter windows. Anyone have info on this?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Get a copy of the Fisher body manual, it will have all the information on doors/glass needed short of showing you how-tos.
I prefer used copies of oe manuals over reprints if possible to find.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Get a copy of the Fisher body manual, it will have all the information on doors/glass needed short of showing you how-tos.
> I prefer used copies of oe manuals over reprints if possible to find.
> Yeah I have both. Will see if I can find any info in there.
> Thanks
> View attachment 141502


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Update! Took the driver side vent window and frame out of the door mounting frame. Used a 3” putty knife and tapped on the old rubber a few times in different spots around the window, between the glass and the frame. Window slipped out of frame after several taps. Bought glass setting tape and fitted it around the new glass, trimming the corners so it was all flat and would slide into frame. Took a little effort, used liberal amount of soap water and it went in. Video I watched suggested using kerosene as a lubricant but I didn’t want to do that so I used soap water instead. Will do the same thing on the passenger side, then do the door and quarter glass, which should be easier because they unbolt. Will take pics when finished.


----------

